# Spray can "chrome"



## Rivnut (Feb 11, 2021)

I have a couple of so-so bikes as far as desirability is concerned but I'd still like for the (once) chrome plated plastic parts to look as nice as possible so painting them is my better choice.  What have you used that gives the best chrome look? The more mirror like shine the better.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 11, 2021)

I've tried quite a few so called Chrome paints over the years with nothing meeting my expectations. There are numerous products on the market today that try to imitate chrome or say they do but I can't afford to test them all just for the fun of it. I'm a VHT fan, love their paint but have yet to try the one, #2 in this comparison. Also, if money or cost is not considered I'm sure you could find a product that's a dead ringer for chrome, like hydrochrome. 

Spaz Stix looks like it's worth a shot.


----------



## bloo (Feb 12, 2021)

Krylon Premium Metallic Original Chrome is pretty good, and by pretty good I mean it is orders of magnitude better than anything that was available even a decade ago. It still ain't chrome. You are probably going to want a chrome-smooth surface to shoot it on. YMMV. The picture looks like a full size spray can. It isn't. It's a tall skinny thing.





.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 12, 2021)

chrome powder coat isn't too bad


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 12, 2021)

Spraying chrome paint over a black base is surprisingly effective


----------



## RustySprockets (Feb 12, 2021)

bricycle said:


> chrome powder coat isn't too bad



Except...it's probably not the best idea on plastic.


----------



## AndyA (Feb 12, 2021)

Like he says:


bloo said:


> It still ain't chrome.



However, it looks fine. Attached pics are plastic crank cap and plastic tail light on a Western Flyer Spaceliner clone. The original vacuum chroming had evaporated or whatever happens to it over 55 years. Rattle can was Rust-oleum Metallic Finish 7718 Chrome. Procedure: 1) Wet sand with 400 grit wet or dry sandpaper 2) Wipe with denatured alcohol 3) rattle away

View attachment 1356708

View attachment 1356709


----------



## AndyA (Feb 12, 2021)

Hhmm. Had an issue attaching pics to preceding post. Did better this time.


----------



## 5M3D1N4 (Feb 12, 2021)

bikecrazy said:


> Spraying chrome paint over a black base is surprisingly effective



That's what I heard too. A gloss black base then chrome on top of that.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 13, 2021)

I try not to pretend that the aluminum or silver paints looks anything like chrome, so I usually go for a darker metallic-gray hammer-tone or antique-pewter look.


----------



## phantom (Feb 13, 2021)

To me, if the surface is flat, chrome duct tape looks better than any spray I have seen.


----------



## RustySprockets (Feb 13, 2021)

Has anyone ever tried this stuff?


----------



## Grumpy Grampy (Feb 13, 2021)

I have given up on rattle can chrome. I've been trying to find a place that can rechrome some parts. So far no luck. Anyone know of one? I know they are out there just not where. Used to be one in New Orleans but apparently not anymore.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 14, 2021)

There are a couple of places locally that do water chroming (PChrome) but that's more than I'm willing to pay for these two bikes. Google it for your area.


----------



## skiptooth (Mar 7, 2021)

Has anyone seen this hydro chrome ? and the u tube videos ? is it any good? and will it work on plastic ?alum.? and what does it cost? like to here your feed back ! Richard...


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 7, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> I have a couple of so-so bikes as far as desirability is concerned but I'd still like for the (once) chrome plated plastic parts to look as nice as possible so painting them is my better choice.  What have you used that gives the best chrome look? The more mirror like shine the better.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ed



Don't waste your money on chrome spray bombs.           I bought chrome vinyl wrap and used a hairdryer to have it mold around the item I was trying to chrome.  Works great.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 7, 2021)

mikecuda said:


> Don't waste your money on chrome spray bombs.           I bought chrome vinyl wrap and used a hairdryer to have it mold around the item I was trying to chrome.  Works great.



I have some of that chrome wrap. I don’t know if it’s the heat stretch kind but I’ll give it a try. Any clues on where I would start on a bezel like this one. The one pictured has the lens and reflectors installed, mine has those removed.  I have the decal with the vertical HIAWATHA on red.
.View attachment 1369329


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 7, 2021)

RustySprockets said:


> Has anyone ever tried this stuff?



Yes.  I did my car console top in chrome wrap.  I wish I could find my photos for U.


----------



## all riders (Mar 8, 2021)

There is a chrome paint called MIRROR. It comes in a small bottle and is applied with an airbrush. If the prep work is good, then the finish is amazing--but not particularly tough, better for display.  Spray 77(contact cement) and Mylar work pretty good--many of the swords you see in the movie KILL BILL(and others) are oak or bamboo(from flooring) that I then covered with Mylar.


----------



## RustySprockets (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm sure we'd all be interested in hearing Mikecuda's opinion of the results.  Meanwhile, it was glue-on Mylar techniques that I was researching when I stumbled upon the Avery Dennison stuff.


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 8, 2021)

This looks good.....








						DIY Chrome Kit, Spray on Chrome Paint | FutureChrome
					

FutureChromes advanced spray on chrome system is the best chroming kit for the DIYer who wants to apply colored or plain chrome to almost any surface.




					www.futurechrome.com


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 9, 2021)

I would have to sell some bikes just afford this and then I wouldn’t have the bikes that needed the chrome.


----------



## Miq (Mar 9, 2021)

This place looks promising but I have never used them. They look like they will do small volume vacuum metalizing.  Maybe get a quote?  




__





						Restoration | Vacuum Orna-Metal
					





					www.vacuumorna-metal.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 11, 2021)

Miq said:


> This place looks promising but I have never used them. They look like they will do small volume vacuum metalizing.  Maybe get a quote?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had some plastic chrome done one time and it was not cheap! V/r Shawn


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 11, 2021)

Grumpy Grampy said:


> I have given up on rattle can chrome. I've been trying to find a place that can rechrome some parts. So far no luck. Anyone know of one? I know they are out there just not where. Used to be one in New Orleans but apparently not anymore.



From Narl-lins U in luck cause I have your 'Chrome 'problems solved and bonus points on the finish line .

Just go find the scummiest boat docks or Anchoring spot near U. Search out the closest divebar and put the word out that U looking for a US citizen pirate  sail caption with like, a 26" Macgregor. sailboat. U want  round trip to a busy boarder town.  No worries B/C a a caption like that prob knows exactly where the town is.

Seeing as dar be plenty folks here want chromed parts here, U gather up enough piles of parts to fill up the sleeping compartment and the storage areas. U can get a bunch of stuff in em.

So, using a random number, say chromed fenders cost, 30 bbucks a pop, to pay for your trip and come out ahead, U gootta charge triple U cost per piece, right. I mean, U can't even come close to that here, good'ol USA, not a chance so,, triple U cost is cheap, cheap, cheap..

Alternatively, U can come down to Florida, and buy my 26' Macgregor with a trailer and 5HP motor,. And these have an drop keel so, u can sneak up channels and creeks too, only 2 grand! Wh0ppy!   which means:  cut out middle man; 'Captain Pirate' and risk he may bring  No  docking and storages chargers Ka Ching!  Open  U own pirate business at a start-up investment for, surly, less than $5K, all in.   U can pawn off hundreds, thousands of re-chrome things and make a new friend, at border town  chrome shop too. Albeit, U might be able to save more and get the boat off Craig's list locally, fer da same money  Sussh. 

Yo-ho,   Yo-ho!   A bottle of Rum and off yer go! Matey 

Getty-up!


----------



## Grumpy Grampy (Mar 11, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> From Narl-lins U in luck cause I have your 'Chrome 'problems solved and bonus points on the finish line .
> 
> Just go find the scummiest boat docks or Anchoring spot near U. Search out the closest divebar and put the word out that U looking for a US citizen pirate  sail caption with like, a 26" Macgregor. sailboat. U want  round trip to a busy boarder town.  No worries B/C a a caption like that prob knows exactly where the town is.
> 
> ...



If you're driving I'll go 50/50 with you and we can both get rich


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 8, 2021)

5M3D1N4 said:


> That's what I heard too. A gloss black base then chrome on top of that.



I’m a model builder and I get very realistic metallic finishes using a gloss black base followed by Alclad Chrome lacquer then sealed with AK Gauzy Shine Enhancer to protect it. Here is a picture of my 1/48 scale F84 shot in the above method using an airbrush. Not a replacement for real chrome but works in a pinch on small parts.


----------



## sworley (Apr 8, 2021)

Had a bike frame powdercoated chrome once. It did not turn out well or last.


----------



## mikecuda (Apr 9, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> I’m a model builder and I get very realistic metallic finishes using a gloss black base followed by Alclad Chrome lacquer then sealed with AK Gauzy Shine Enhancer to protect it. Here is a picture of my 1/48 scale F84 shot in the above method using an airbrush. Not a replacement for real chrome but works in a pinch on small parts.View attachment 1387988
> View attachment 1387989
> 
> View attachment 1387991



Where do we buy the paint?


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 9, 2021)

mikecuda said:


> Where do we buy the paint?



From any retail on line Hobby Supplier like Sprue Brothers, Scale Hobbyist, Mega Hobbies or your local Hobby Shop.


----------

